# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Analysis services - Ranges & dimensions in Cubes

## Ruth

I have a dimension that allows me to select a specific amount.

Is there any way that I can have a range of amounts? 

Is it possible to have the amounts between 200 to 500, or amounts greater than 45, or less than 10,000..

Do you know if this is possible to do this the dimension? If so, please tell me how to do it.

Thanks, 
Ruth

----------

